# Os devs e o povo :-)

## darktux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <datashark> actuliaza o topic plz para : ... kernel 2.5.69-mm9 is out | Gnome 2.3.2 : http://www.breakmygentoo.net/gnome-2.3.2.tar.bz2 | kde 3.1.2 na portage : gcc3.3 w/ glibc & NPTL rocks 
> 
> <darktux> pq é k havia de por a ultima parte?
> ...

 

É realmente muito triste   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## humpback

É realmente triste que tu sejas uma pessoa que gosta de andar a sujar as outras pessoas por todo o lado.

Vou fechar esta thread já antes que isto descambe, como as tuas threads é costume descabarem.

Tu já tinhas sido avisado aqui nos forums portugueses... Ja foste avisado em outras partes deste forum de gentoo. Até já tinhas feito um grande escandalo com um "vou-me embora que são todos maus", mas parece que não aprendes e não sabes cumprir aquilo que prometes.

----------

